# Scottish golf ballot



## casuk (Oct 12, 2020)

Received an email from scottish golf for some decent deals if interested


----------



## CliveW (Oct 12, 2020)

Done.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 12, 2020)

casuk said:



			Received an email from scottish golf for some decent deals if interested
		
Click to expand...

Shhh, don't tell anyone , oop too late.


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Shhh, don't tell anyone , oop too late.
		
Click to expand...

I put in for all 4 see what happens


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 12, 2020)

casuk said:



			I put in for all 4 see what happens
		
Click to expand...

Much the same here but i'll give Prestwick a miss this year.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 12, 2020)

Prestwick, Muirfield and Troon for me.  Got a trip booked with 2 rounds at Castle Stuart next spring.

Will see what happens.


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2020)

Depending what happens I'll post any spaces that might be available if I get picked


----------



## evemccc (Oct 12, 2020)

casuk said:



			Depending what happens I'll post any spaces that might be available if I get picked
		
Click to expand...

Not a member of a Scottish course but was planning on joining one as a Country member next Spring....Would definitely be up and able to join any round at Muirfield, Troon or Prestwick from January onwards!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 13, 2020)

i wouldn't get you hopes up, very oversubscribed since it went to a ballot a handful of tee times betweens a few thousand golfers


----------



## CliveW (Oct 13, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i wouldn't get you hopes up, very oversubscribed since it went to a ballot a handful of tee times betweens a few thousand golfers
		
Click to expand...

I still buy a lottery ticket though! "You've got to be in it to win it."


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 13, 2020)

just to be clear this was a scottish golf offer, so you have to be a member of a club in scotland and have a Scottish golf CDH number to enter


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 13, 2020)

Can you lend me yours Patrick?


----------



## IanG (Oct 13, 2020)

Took a punt on Prestwick and Muirfield - fingers crossed.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 13, 2020)

You can also book a 4 ball at the Renaissance Club Mondays or Wednesdays for £340 including a caddy, for registered Scottish Golf  members.


----------

